# Harp's Feb to April 2012 continued lean Journal



## Harp2011 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmm so i think starting an online Journal will help keep me on track plus the constructive critiques are very helpful especially on the diet and lifting strategies. I had one before and Built and other members chimed in and that was super helpful.

So just quick stats since I did my measurements this morning.

Female: 63 inches ht  Weight 145 lbs

Waist  29.5 in
Hips  40.5 in
Left Thigh 22.25 in  Right thigh 22.5
Left Calf 14.5    Right Calf 14.75
L Bicep  11.25      Right Bicep 11.0

I measured body fat with calipers and I got  33% which I think is fairly accurate and too MUCH but I feel motivated because so far I have lost 18 lbs most of it being fat because my lean mass has stayed at that 96 ish lb range.

So at the moment I am trying to consume around 1400 calories without cheating  
Will post more on this later.

Thanks


----------



## Harp2011 (Jan 29, 2012)

Jan 30th :
Treadmill workout 60 minutes 5 miles.

Flat DB press 30lb / 15,15,15
Deadlift 135 lbs  10/10/10

Stretch and all done  for today.


----------



## Harp2011 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jan 30th:
Ok so I logged yesterdays workout with the wrong date ...
 So today : Jan 30th...

LISS 50 Minutes 4 miles

Leg Press 110lbs/ 15/15/15
Overhead Press/ 65lbs/ 8/8/8
Bent Row DB 30lb /10/10/10
Pushups 20/20/10


----------



## Harp2011 (Jan 31, 2012)

Jan 31st
 4.25 miles 50 minutes.

Deadlift 135lbs/15 155lbs/10/10
Leg curls 70lbs /15/15/15


----------



## Harp2011 (Jan 31, 2012)

purchased a Polar watch with heart rate monitor strap ... interesting to watch ...


----------



## Harp2011 (Feb 2, 2012)

took day off on feb 1st. will log training later today... and meals


----------



## Harp2011 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wonder ful morning.
Wt 143 lbs.
Waist 28 inches
Hips 40 inches 
doing some upper and lower body splits with LISS four to five days aweek.


----------



## Harp2011 (Feb 11, 2012)

deadlift 135lbs 15 x 3
inclide dbs press 35 lbs 15 x 3
5 miles 12 minute mile/

friday 1oth


----------

